# kernel data inpage error



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

So here is my story I decided I decided to update from windows 7 to windows 8.1 however now I often get the blue screen of death with the warning of kernel_data_inpage_error. I already tried doing a fresh of instal of windows several times and that didn't help at all, usually keeps the windows stable for about a week or two at max. I have already done a hard drive check up so i know it isn't the hard drive. So you might think the next logical thing to check is either the ram or mother board however I don't think it's a hardware fault because the error usually happens when I am watching flash content or when flash ads appear. Mostly happens when watching stuff on YouTube and twitch, usually sometimes the computer starts lagging or even becomes unresponsive for a few minutes. Funny thing if I play games on it and push it to the max I don't get any errors at all.

Any advice?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please follow the instructions at http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html.

Start a new thread there, (not here) and post the required logs.

Thanks.


----------



## newdavidof (Dec 26, 2007)

Thx you can close the thread now


----------

